# Dell Inspiron 3521 does not pass boot screen.



## Dextroit (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a Dell Inspiron 3521 it had Windows 8.1 64 Bit but I downgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate SP 1 64 Bit via USB, so I changed my boot settings from UEFI to Legacy and that stuff. After completing the installation I install all the drivers from the official page but I have issues installing WiFi + Bluetooth + HS driver it keep telling me that I needed to turn on my Bluetooth so I did by pressing FN + F2 and nothing happened so I was only able to connect via ethernet, anyway I endep up finding a good driver (I think an old one) and worked fine both WiFi and Bluetooth, but after the second restart (from installing the drivers) Dell logo appears giving me the F2 and F12 Options, loaded and then goes to a black screen with text and restart again, and keeps restarting, I've tried reinstalling windows but doesn't work (I thought the OS was corrupted or something but I installed the same OS from the same USB to a desktop PC that I have and it works fine) I've tried changing from Legacy back to UEFI boot mode, unplugging the battery and pressing the power button.
I'm really out of idea I don't know much about computers anyone have an idea of what's going on?

Thank you on advance guys and sorry for my english.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

> Dell logo appears giving me the F2 and F12 Options, loaded and then goes to a black screen with text and restart again


What does the message say? Does the computer boot when the USB drive is plugged in.


----------



## Dextroit (Sep 18, 2014)

alpenadiver said:


> What does the message say? Does the computer boot when the USB drive is plugged in.


I tried to turning on again and now it doesn't say anything, just keeps restarting and restarting here is a video:

Dell Inspiron - YouTube


----------



## Dextroit (Sep 18, 2014)

BUMP, help please.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Some things to check, first when you boot your computer, press the F2 key to enter the BIOS, is your Hard Drive recognized by the BIOS? If so go on to the next step. If not then you have a hard drive issue. Shutdown the computer, and reseat the hard drive, then restart, and check the BIOS for drive recognition.

Can you start Windows in Safe Mode? To get in to Safe Mode, restart the computer, and continually press the F8 key, this will bring up the start menu, use the Up / Down arrows, and select Safe Mode with Networking.

If the computer will start in safe mode, then you have a Software / Driver issue. 

If the computer won't start, boot into Windows RE. Boot from the Windows CD, answer the questions about language, keyboard, and time. When you get to the Install Windows Screen, look at the bottom left for* "Repair Your Computer"*, next select your Windows Installation, click next, Now select* "Start Up Repair"*


----------



## Dextroit (Sep 18, 2014)

alpenadiver said:


> Some things to check, first when you boot your computer, press the F2 key to enter the BIOS, is your Hard Drive recognized by the BIOS? If so go on to the next step. If not then you have a hard drive issue. Shutdown the computer, and reseat the hard drive, then restart, and check the BIOS for drive recognition.
> 
> Can you start Windows in Safe Mode? To get in to Safe Mode, restart the computer, and continually press the F8 key, this will bring up the start menu, use the Up / Down arrows, and select Safe Mode with Networking.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

It recognized the hard drive.

Couldn't start windows in safe mode so I'm guessing that's the problem but I've already installed from USB twice so I'm going to boot it from a DVD, another question I have a DVD with Win7 but I think it's 32 Bit, can I install it on the laptop? Is there any issue?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

The 32 bit will install just fine.


----------



## Dextroit (Sep 18, 2014)

alpenadiver said:


> The 32 bit will install just fine.


It did thank you very much, one las question/request can I install the drivers for the 64 bit version in 32 bit? If no, where can I find 32 bit drivers, because I can't find them in the official page.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, looks like Dell only supports Windows 7-64 bit, and Windows 8 for that laptop.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

This is why people who downgrade often fail with the upgrade. There are 2 ways to tell for sure if a Windows OS is possible:

*1)* Call the manufacturer directly, in this case Dell, and talk to a human being and *ASK!* If the hardware in your laptop is not compatible with the earlier version of Windows they will tell you.

*2)* If the laptop maker's website does *NOT* post drivers for the earlier version of Windows you are trying to downgrade to, then it's generally speaking not possible to do! :facepalm::nonono:

If the laptop maker has a *"Windows7 Ready"* or *"Windows7 Compatible"* Microsoft Logo sticker on the laptop keyboard surface, generally it has undergone WHQL testing by Microsoft and is guaranteed to work. 

The average consumer is not aware of this, as you probably were not, and that's part of the reason why the big Computer retail chains (Best Buy, Staples, Fry's, etc.) all charge around $100 US for this downgrade. They have to look at the above criteria and make a determination if it's *EVEN *possible. If it is, you pay the money and they do the upgrade. If it's not; they will *NO BID* the job, and *TELL* you it's not possible!! 

There are many factors that the laptop makers consider when creating a new 8.1 laptop and deciding whether that model will support earlier versions of Windows or not--and that main factor is *COST!!* It generally costs more money since they have to have special components that will support 2 versions of Windows versus 1. It might only cost the laptop maker $10 more per laptop model to do this; but if you look at Dell who sells a million laptops a year and do the math; that's a whole lot of savings!! So, that's $10 million per model per year. That's why there's only a few models left with dual Win7/Win8/8.1 capability. :huh:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

